# 1DX batteries and travel



## ethanz (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello,

I have a 1DX mark 2 and two LP-E19 batteries. Later this year I will be going on a trip to Europe for three weeks. I want to travel light as I'll be on lots of planes and trains. I've contemplated not bringing my battery charger, since it is about the size of the camera. I would probably buy a third battery for the trip. Do you think this idea would work out well? These batteries last a while, especially when I do minimal video. 

Thanks for the advice.

(If I ran out of juice, maybe a fellow 1dx2 owner in Moscow/SPB can let me use their charger for a few hours )


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 26, 2017)

3 weeks? I would bring the charger - you will feel naked without it!

The 1DX2 certainly gets a lot of shots out of a single battery, my 1DX gets even more and the 1D3 just goes for weeks on a single charge - but are you going to take the chance?

I agree the charger is bulky, but it is light (because there is nothing in it!) so I would find a little space for it, just to be sure.....

Just my thoughts


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2017)

I bring just two batteries on trips of 5-10 days where photography isn't the primary travel reason. Only a couple times have I needed the second battery. For a three week trip, I'd bring the charger. Maybe only one battery, though - a bit more bulk but probably similar weight (charger vs. two extra batteries).


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 26, 2017)

Enjoy your trip-Moscow WOW!

My 2 cents. I traveled to South Africa recently and had severe size weight restrictions on my baggage, and I went alone so nobody to help with carrying. I took two batteries and the charger with me, plus a couple of other cameras.

My primary camera was the 1DX. The purpose of the trip was wildlife photography. I wasn't going to miss a shot or depend on someone who may not be "there" for a charge. I wasn't going to miss the shot of a lifetime because my battery was dead. To me that is just dumb.

Have a great trip.
sek


----------



## sanj (Jan 26, 2017)

One battery is enough if you can charge every night.

I do full day Africa safari with lots of photos and chimping (no video) and never run out of battery.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jan 27, 2017)

I'd take just one battery and the charger if it were me. I would have battery anxiety if I were to only have three batteries.

But I guess if you were smart about it, turning auto off to 1 min, no review image, no gps, you might be ok. But to be honest, I really love the GPS function of the 1DX2, especially if I were traveling. If I'm shooting sports in a gym, I turn it off though.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 27, 2017)

I'd leave something else behind, even if it is a lens. If you have batteries and no charger, you are out of luck if the batteries do run out or something goes wrong with one of them. If you have just one battery and a charger, you are out of luck if you forget to charge it up the night before. 

Even if you don't have the ideal lens with you, you can still get a shot. But, no battery (or no card) and you got nothing.


----------



## telemaq76 (Jan 28, 2017)

omg when i go on trip with my 1dx for 3 weeks i ve 3 batteries and charger and i charge them maybe every 3 days !. Long exposure, nighshots or cold temperature can drain batteries fast. and lots of anxiety if you have to count every pictures and check the batterie life every hour because you dont have charger. Take one battery and charger if you dont want to be overloaded.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the opinions guys. If I have to, I just won't take clothes with me so I can have that charger in the bag.


----------



## awair (Feb 2, 2017)

You should definitely take the charger, plus there are restrictions on spare batteries for air travel.

You'll need to put all batteries in your carry-on bag, not checked baggage. 

Batteries for the 1DX are within the permitted power range - I'll check back with the exact wording & reference.

----edit----
http://www.iata.org/whatwedo/cargo/dgr/Pages/dgr-guidance.aspx
http://www.iata.org/whatwedo/cargo/dgr/Documents/passenger-provisions-table-23A-en.pdf

and note the restriction (max 2) for spare "medium-size" batteries (100-160 Wh):
http://www.iata.org/whatwedo/cargo/dgr/Documents/LithiumBattery_PassengerFlyer.jpg

----edit 2----
According to my calculations (please double-check or correct):
The batteries for the 1DX & Mk II are approximately 27 & 30 Wh, respectively.


----------

